# Chris Fabozzi from ChicagoVPS can you reply to YOUR tickets?



## DigitalPure (Feb 22, 2014)

Chris,

I guess I am going to need to ask you here if you can reply to tickets that are assigned to you and you ask for data.   You asked on 2/10/14 for data, and 1hr later I resupplied you with the needed data.  Now after 5 more replies you just closed out the ticket and have done nothing to try and resolve the issue.

So, if you can reply to 

Ticket #UFH-745769

Note, I did not bring ANY part of the nature of the ticket into this forum, just trying to get you to reply to the ticket.  I have told you since I opened this ticket in mid Jan that I really hate calling anyone out publically but since you are forcing your support staff to read my replies and you are choosing not to do anything or even give the common courtesy of replying I am calling you out.

Please only reply to the ticket in your system.  This is a private matter, lets keep it civil and private please

David


----------



## MannDude (Feb 22, 2014)

@CVPS_Chris

I'll close this once resolved, but curious what the nature of the ticket is.


----------



## drmike (Feb 22, 2014)

He can't reply to tickets... He's too busy this weekend creating email based sales offers for his several brands, shipping those out, fulfilling orders and playing whack-a-mole.

PS: The weekends are probably staffed by the Indian cheap labor...  They are quick to give non-answers and slam the door.


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 23, 2014)

Uh, dude, Chris already said ChicagoVPS is going to be closing, though he refuses to say when.

Hope you didn't sign up for one of those three-year promotions...


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Feb 23, 2014)

David, maybe if you were nicer I would be more motivated. You got your answer, now deal with it there.



raindog308 said:


> Uh, dude, Chris already said ChicagoVPS is going to be closing, though he refuses to say when.
> 
> Hope you didn't sign up for one of those three-year promotions...


Your an idiot.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Feb 23, 2014)

MannDude said:


> @CVPS_Chris
> 
> I'll close this once resolved, but curious what the nature of the ticket is.


Time to close.


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 23, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Your an idiot.


There's something special about a guy who makes a third grade grammar mistake while calling someone else an idiot.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Feb 23, 2014)

just upset YOU'RE a nothing. Hey look I can spell if I want, you take a forum way too serious sir. Go do something with yourself instead of lurking in the shadows of the internet world. Might do ya some good


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 23, 2014)

CVPS_Chris said:


> Your an idiot.


I think you meant "your an idoit".


----------

